# Can I plug a powerstrip into a timer?



## bacon5 (Jul 25, 2011)

Ok so I am looing to try to get all my lights and the co2 solenoid on the same timer. My question is, is it safe to do this? I would need an 8 outlet strip. Also I was looking at some strips with a built in timer but all the ones I could fine have only 4 timed and 4 regular which is not what I want. I cannot just get two of these to get 8 timed outlets because I need more than 8 regular outlets. Any help would be great! Thanks!


----------



## rragan (Jun 2, 2015)

*Timer*

I would say you can just plug a regular power strip into a wall timer. just make sure the timer has grounded outlets


----------



## bacon5 (Jul 25, 2011)

Ok this is the one that I was thinking of. Would this work?


----------



## someoldguy (Feb 26, 2014)

Should work just fine , I've got these controlling the tank and room lights in my fishroom . Although it's not likely you'll be anywhere near this amount , try to keep the total load in watts of all the stuff your going to run through the timer below 1500 .


----------



## brian3676 (Dec 21, 2014)

As long as the total amp draw from the power strip will be less than the timers rated amps then yes you can. 

By the way, I use a digital one off Amazon. We cant post links, but just to go Amazon and type in Hydrofarm TM01715D 7-Day Digital Program Timer. 

It works great and is super easy to set up.


----------



## bacon5 (Jul 25, 2011)

How do I know what the total amps that are being drawn?


----------



## brian3676 (Dec 21, 2014)

Almost everything that uses electricity will post the info. Usually on the device, if not im sure on the manufactures web page. Your circuit for the outlet in the house is likely 15A or 20A, so if it works plugging it into the wall outlet, the timer is likely fine. Most timers that are grounded are 15A rated


----------



## PlantedRich (Jul 21, 2010)

Keeping in mind that 15 amps is a lot of power for a fish tank, many will never go that high unless they get into large number of tanks. I ran 12 tanks on one 15 amp with no question. IF it should ever become a question, look on each item for the rating in watts or amps. Total them up in one rating like watts and then go online to a converter site and convert the total watts to amps to see how close to overload you might be. 
15 X100 Watt heaters gets in the range of 13 amps IF they all ran at the same time?


----------



## Immortal1 (Feb 18, 2015)

Yes, 15 amps is a lot of power. For what it's worth bacon5, watts (usually listed on the device somewhere) divided by 120 (typical voltage in your house) = amps.
1000 watt hair drier / 120 volts is about 8.33 amps.

Or, 8 T5 High output bulbs (54 watts each) is 432 watts/120=3.6 amps (thats a LOT of light)
+
4 250 watt heaters is 1000 watts/120=8.33 amps. I'm up to 12 amps so far.

My honest guess is with everything you have plugged into that power strip you would be luck to get 6 amps of draw on the time.

In other words, you will be just fine


----------



## bacon5 (Jul 25, 2011)

Ok awesome! Thanks a lot as circuitry was never my strong point and I do NOT want to cause any kind of hazard!


----------



## Mikeygmzmg (Mar 19, 2015)

I do and it works fine.


----------



## Immortal1 (Feb 18, 2015)

bacon5 said:


> Ok awesome! Thanks a lot as circuitry was never my strong point and I do NOT want to cause any kind of hazard!


No problem. I am all about trying to make things a bit easier...
probably why I have 6 different timers under my 3 tanks :icon_twis


----------

